# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Dveloppeur Delphi / Windev

## Chris74

Bonjour,

Vous recherchez un dveloppeur Delphi pour migrer une application Delphi 1  7 sous Embarcadero Delphi XE5 ou Windev ? Je dispose d'une exprience de 7 ans en dveloppement et formateur Delphi  pendant plusieurs annes.

Date de disponibilit : 1 avril 2014

Si vous tes  la recherche de ce type de comptence pour vos projets de dveloppement n'hsitez pas  me contacter au 06.87.98.93.23 ou  consulter mon site  l'adresse suivante www.cbsoft.fr

Travail soign et professionnel, fourniture du code source

Bien cordialement,

Christophe Bourreau

----------

